# Beetle Years To Avoid



## bo6string (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi All, 

I hope this post is acceptable. I've also duplicated it in the other Beetle board because it technically pertains to both groups. 

My daughter is turning 16 soon and wants a Beetle for her first car. I have researched safety and that's not a concern of mine since any of the manufacture years I am considering all are deemed safe. I am wondering if anybody has any specific manufacture years you would recommend we avoid since we will be buying used. I'm concerned primarily with reliability and electrical issues. I drive a 16 GTI and I tried to get her to jump for a Golf or a Jetta, but she has her heart set on a Beetle. 

At this point I am leaning towards a 2013, but I am not sure if it is quite in my budget. I read the 2012's have some window issues and I am not sure if that's enough to worry about. 

Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Mellowyellowbug (May 10, 2018)

Hi there! Perhaps if you’re considering a beetle 12 or newer the forum for “the beetle” (directly below this one) may be more helpful for you! As this is a forum for the “new beetle” which is 1998-2010. Now if by chance your daughter is looking into the new beetle from experience and what I know is recommended 2008-2010 to be a fair bit more reliable 2006-2007 isn’t bad but from my experience you’ll run into a few beetle specific problems, (vacuum pump/seal and the ever pesky triptronic transmission) as well as the thing being a little more prone to having odd ball issues to deal with. Ones older then 2006 you may run into age related issues as well as many a window issues and of course the eve present transmission issues. But not to say these years aren’t bad those are just a few things to be aware of! Someone else may be a little bit more well versed in specifics but I hope this helps.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

05, 06, 07 and earlier convertible cars are due for new tops. That includes the head liner and padding. You’re looking at $5-$6k to replace it. Even if the oe canvas top is ok, eventually the oe rear glass (glue) bond will detach from the seam, rendering it unusable. 

In general, a Vert OE top is only good for 10 years. Aftermarket tops (Robbins) use the same A5 canvas as VAG but ... the rear glass is bonded flush with the fabric and the bond is guaranteed for life. The A5 Sonnenland German cloth itself is guaranteed for a full 6 years when installed by an authorized installer. 

The Robbins aftermarket top smokes the 12mo/12K mile warranty VAG offers, plus the dealers now sub all the work out to other shops. One terrifying thing I discovered about the NBC while at a drive thru in the rain is that the water pours inside and on the headlight/window switches. There’s no rain channel!
The Robbins top cured this










The OE rear glass is glued into a sewn seam under the canvas.










The Robbins A5 glass on canvas is glued flush and seamless. A better look with a lifetime glue bond warranty.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Oh yea, this from 2014. 



petethepug said:


> PREFERRED:
> Convertible, period. If in accident on CARFAX don't buy that car as convertible. Cycle the tops open close sequence at least 10 times (not back to back) before you buy.
> '04 Convertible in 1.8T 6 SP Auto (non DSG), '05 1.8T 5 SP M (GL or GLX), 06' 5 SP Man with 2.5l (only year the 2.5l offered w/ man trans on Conv until '08) or 5 SP M 1.8T or 1.9TDI, '07 onward 2.5l 6 SP Auto (non DSG only). 2008 2.5L (only motor still offered) has 5SP M trans available again.
> 6 Speed (02M) Man Trans mated to the 1.8T "S" motor or TDI.
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

